# Is Apple Cider Vinegar Safe to Consume While Breastfeeding?



## jtapc90

I've been doing some research and have found conflicting advice. I also don't think this is something your average pediatrician could correctly advise upon. I was thinking of drinking just 2 tablespoons a day for health benefits. Is it okay or should I wait? I am exclusively breastfeeding my now 3 month old baby.


----------



## CheriK

I think the concern w/ ACV is the possibity of toxin release from your body (often used in detox protocols). There's mixed opinions

about detox while breastfeeding. One school of thought is that your body will release toxins while breastfeeding anyhow, so any healthy changes you make will decrease the total amount of toxins in your body & ultimately end up in less going to your little one. A good detox regimine should also include liver & gall bladder support, so your body is more efficiently clearing toxins, which also decreases the amount going into your milk. Personally, I see ACV as more of a beneficial bacteria supplement/support for the GI tract, like yogurt, kiefer, or probiotic capsules, and think GI health is so important for mom & ultimately for baby. It's also supposed to support liver function, which, again, would help your body eliminate toxins & reduce the amount passed to your babe.


----------

